# This is a real blot on the Navy,



## hawkdon (Oct 20, 2021)

https://www.cnn.com/2021/10/20/politics/uss-bonhomme-richard-investigation/index.html


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

Oh wow, Thank God no one lost their life.
As for the radio not being compatible, I gather they transmit on a different frequency than the firefighters.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 20, 2021)

Four days says the video???

They will cashier or demote the captian and commander, put nasty letters in the other officers jackets.
(loss of rank and pay)
Large fines to any one they feel was slack in their duties.
They will swing all enlisted men they possible can.
All of this is to occur behind closed doors.
The navy is the most putative of our armed forces

Their are navy vets on SF, they can tell us how navy will punish personnel.


----------



## jujube (Oct 20, 2021)

The Spousal Equivalent's Navy ship took out a span of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel many years ago.  The Captain was "retired" immediately and heads rolled right and left.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 25, 2021)

Every fire is "preventable". According to the article, the fire was set, by a sailor.  I was in the US Navy, and fire was especially feared aboard ship. And there's no excuse for the ship's deplorable state, and the terrible record of failed fire training.


----------



## Been There (Oct 29, 2021)

Fire training is very limited. If the ship had been at sea, the fire would have been extinguished before the destruction had occurred. Seaman have much more fire training for when the ship is at sea and very little while it’s in the yard.


----------

